# We need a Halo film now.



## vampiregenocide (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh my gosh.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes! Stephen Spielberg is directing it!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 15, 2009)

holy shit! 

Stephen Spielberg I hope that you have a good turnaround time and that we wont be waiting 2 years for this movie


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 15, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> Yes! Stephen Spielberg is directing it!



Just a rumour, Microsoft said its on hold


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 15, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Just a rumour, Microsoft said its on hold


I saw on IGN he was the director.

*Halo & Steven Spielberg*

Aug 17, 2009 Well it's been a crazy few days with Halo movie news and rumors flying around. 
First it was posted that Steven Spielberg was in talks to produce the Halo movie. Then 3 days ago Microsoft reponded saying that the movie is on hold until other Halo projects are finished.
I know you guys are excited to see a Halo movie get made, but there have been a LOT of possible producers, writers and directors "in talks" about making the movie. And so far none of them have panned out. So it looks like were back to square one.
I acutally hope Spielberg doesn't produce it after seeing Indy4.
http://www.halothemovie.org/

Guess you were right.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 15, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> I saw on IGN he was the director.



I wasn't even aware they'd settled on a script yet  Several were going about, and last I heard, MS were looking at District 9 to see whether Niell Blomkamp could direct. Meh its been on and off so much, I take anything with a grain of salt. I think we'll see a Gears of War film before Halo. 


EDIT - Just read the rest of your comment.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 15, 2009)

Gah. It's weird. Every time I see something live-action to do with Halo it tries to do hardcore epic action film and just ends up being slightly childish looking... :/


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 15, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Gah. It's weird. Every time I see something live-action to do with Halo it tries to do hardcore epic action film and just ends up being slightly childish looking... :/



 How can you say that? That was awesome beyond belief!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 15, 2009)

They need to hurry up and release this film. Fo realz.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 15, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> How can you say that? That was awesome beyond belief!



Meh. As soon as I see any of the aliens I just think "Disney".


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 15, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Meh. As soon as I see any of the aliens I just think "Disney".



I think the trailers they've released though make it look a lot more gritty


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 15, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> I think the trailers they've released though make it look a lot more gritty



That's the one I'm talking about! I find all the designs to be too middle of the road. There isn't enough psychosis in the Bunji design studio.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 15, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> That's the one I'm talking about! I find all the designs to be too middle of the road. There isn't enough psychosis in the Bunji design studio.



 Well who knows, we'll see what whoever becomes the director decides to do with it.


----------



## Bobo (Sep 15, 2009)

Awesome video!!!  Can't wait for ODST....and hopefully a Halo movie at some point. 

I don't think the Halo storyline gets _near_ enough credit for how good it has been, so I think a the basis is there for an epic movie.


----------



## Metalus (Sep 15, 2009)

Bobo said:


> Awesome video!!!  Can't wait for ODST....and hopefully a Halo movie at some point.
> 
> I don't think the Halo storyline gets _near_ enough credit for how good it has been, so I think a the basis is there for an epic movie.



Couldnt agree with u more dude. The Halo movie needs a badass director and script writer. If anything they should get someone like Zach Snyder of 300 fame and get Micheal Bay to do all the explosions


----------



## Bobo (Sep 15, 2009)

Metalus said:


> Couldnt agree with u more dude. The Halo movie needs a badass director and script writer. If anything they should get someone like Zach Snyder of 300 fame and get Micheal Bay to do all the explosions



lmao! I guess since we never see Master Chief (or will we???), the lead actor could be just a voice actor deal, which could open the door more for many actors. 

Although I think I'd rather see them show his face and it be someone like....hey maybe Gerard Butler speaking of 300.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Sep 15, 2009)

WANT. NAO!

The last live action Halo video I saw was pretty cool but waaayyyy too cheesy.
This one just makes me want a live action ODST movie SO bad.

PS - of COURSE the animation isn't gonna be top notch on a vid like this, it's not even confirmed that it'll be a movie. why spend a ton of time and effort for a video that's just a "maybe" teaser?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 16, 2009)

Metalus said:


> Couldnt agree with u more dude. The Halo movie needs a badass director and script writer. If anything they should get someone like Zach Snyder of 300 fame and get Micheal Bay to do all the explosions



Peter Jackson is currently involved with the next series of Halo games, and its likely he'll be at least producing the Halo film, as he said himself he'd like to be involved.



Bobo said:


> lmao! I guess since we never see Master Chief (or will we???), the lead actor could be just a voice actor deal, which could open the door more for many actors.
> 
> Although I think I'd rather see them show his face and it be someone like....hey maybe Gerard Butler speaking of 300.



Nah man I think some ground is best left untrodden on. Maybe a quick shot at the end of the film, with the Chief taking off his helmet and you see the back of his head, or his eyes, but removing his helmet doesn't really fit his character. He's always fighting, so to remove a helmet in a combat situation is dangerous.


----------



## Bobo (Sep 16, 2009)

Well I guess if they have the same game voice actor for master Chief, he might not fight the look they'd want if he took the helmet off. Then if it's a known actor and the voice doesn't match up, that's be wierd. 

I was thinking more along the lines of the end of the movie type epic ending. It'd be a good build up to finally have him ditch the helmet, but not necessary really since there's so much more of value in the storyline.


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 25, 2009)

I wish Halo games were like this trailer, I hate shoooting a fucken alien forty times before it dies.

I wish Halo games were like this, I hate shooting a damn alien forty times before it dies.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Sep 28, 2009)

Peter Jackson made several live "shorts" of live action stuff leading up to Halo 3's release, and a functional warthog, I believe. 

I'd like Jackson to direct/produce it and Eric Nylund to write the screenplay (author of the Halo books, which are actually quite good)


----------



## somn (Oct 2, 2009)

they are making a halo legends video kinda like the matrix anime thing going out in a few months you guys know that right?

ive never been into halo much more into tom clancy games and modern warfair tho story wise i like it


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 2, 2009)

somn said:


> they are making a halo legends video kinda like the matrix anime thing going out in a few months you guys know that right?
> 
> ive never been into halo much more into tom clancy games and modern warfair tho story wise i like it



Yeah thats a bunch of animated shorts. Will be cool.


----------

